# Gandalf's Birthday



## wizard2c

Looking thru Wiki under Gandalf it indicates:

"Lifespan..Immortal....in Middle Earth ca 1000 T.A. - 25 January 3019 and
14 February 3019 T.A. - 29 September 3021 T.A."


When would Gandalf's birthday occur?


----------



## Urambo Tauro

Which birth-day? 
Gandalf the _White_'s birth-day is February 14, 3019 (Third Age).
But there is a slight possibility that it could actually be the fifteenth.... the thread in my signature has more detailed information (post #18 of that thread).


----------



## Thorondor_

> When would Gandalf's birthday occur?


It depends; we don't know when Gandalf the grey actually received his body, only when he appeared in ME, about 1000 Third Age; one could claim that Gandalf the White has another "birthday", considering his return to life - but I would call that a stretch of imagination.


----------



## Ingwë

Gandalf is a Maia -----> he's created by Eru Iluvatar 

Why did you post the thread here? I think it may be moved to The Hall of Fire


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Since Gandalf is sucha beloved and good guy and all, I propose we initiate and set aside a day for him! We could like have party games like dodge the firework and "Dont be a fool of a Took" and everything! Then we could all blow smoke rings and smoke ships and smoe other stuff too, wouldn't that be just golly and fun! Then we can all dress up as Stormcrows (whatever that is) and parade around shouting, "Long live Mithrandir, Long live Mithrandir!"


----------



## Shireman D

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I propose we initiate and set aside a day for him!


 
HMtheQ always has her birthday on the second Saturday of June so that the weather will be nice for the parade: the same principle could apply.

What offers for a day - and in which calendar?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

well since Gandalf insisted on wasting his time with hobbits (jk jk) i say we go with the Shire calender, even though half the hobbits had no idea of who Gandalf truly was, and we can have weed smoking contests and dodge the firework (dodgeball rules with fireworks! ), and Fool of a Took the Game! It's gonna be so much fun, I can just taste the pipeweed now!


----------



## wizard2c

Erestor Arcamen said:


> well since Gandalf insisted on wasting his time with hobbits (jk jk) i say we go with the Shire calender, even though half the hobbits had no idea of who Gandalf truly was, and we can have weed smoking contests and dodge the firework (dodgeball rules with fireworks! ), and Fool of a Took the Game! It's gonna be so much fun, I can just taste the pipeweed now!



Better words of wisdom have been spoken. I imagine if Mr. Tolkien were alive today he would be so proud of what you have to say about Gandalf.

To the others, I appreciate the feedback. I just asked a simple question...I didn't realize it would turn into something off-base....best I just not post here anymore.


"Imagine......Imagine all the people.....and the world will live as one"....from the late John Lennon's song "Imagine".


----------



## Shireman D

wizard2c said:


> best I just not post here anymore.


 
But how then could we invite you to the eparty?

'Twould be better to reconsider, friend.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

If mr. Tolkien were alive today he'd be like my best friend hehe. Anyways yeah I said i was jk bout wasting time with hobbits and whatever. But yeah I call planning the Blow the Best Smoke Sculpture game!


----------



## Urambo Tauro

Happy belated birthday, Gandalf!


----------



## Noldor_returned

There hasn't actually been a set date has there? Well, what about the first day of the Fourth Age, whatever it falls on (ie the 2nd of June or w/e, not a Truesday)


----------

